# (PIC) 19" Snook / 33" Snook / 18" Bluefish



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Well folks, my inshore grouper hole =) has turned out to be an AWESOME fishing spot. I knew it was going to be good tonight when I walked down the marina walkway and saw about a hundred catfish skimming the rocks, a 4ft shark (he bolted when he saw me), and tons of mullet popping the water. I fished for an hour and had 1 bite, and then finally an 18" Bluefish ate my favorite little Bomber Long A gold prism. He scarfed the lure, and it took me several minutes to get the lure out of his mouth without destroying him. 

Just when I thought my day was done (it was pretty much dark), I started walking back up the marina walkway. For the hell of it I decided to cast in the 5ft wide channel between the walkway and the rocks where I caught my Gag Grouper earlier this week. Needless to say, it's a hard place to cast in such a skinny little channel. I flung my Bomber about 15 feet up the channel and started reeling back towards me. When I cast, my Powerpro got wrapped around the top treble hook of the lure, so it was not swimming, but rather skimming the surface as I retrieved. Out of nowhere... a GIANT 33" Snook snapped my lure and started trying to run it under the dock immediately. LESSON LEARNED: Don't have your drag set too loose or you cannot reel as fast as a large fish swims. I had the rod up trying to yank that fat sucker out of the water. I finally got him hoisted up on the dock and was trying to get him next to my pole for a measurement. This sucker was bouncing all over the place. As soon as I got him measured next to my pole, I went to get a better grip to remove the lure to release him. As soon as I let go to re-adjust, he flopped off the dock into the water, snapping my line and taking my favorite Bomber lure with him.

Not to be discouraged, I tied a new lure on (my trusty YoZuri Tobimaru), with minimal light from the dock. Then I flung it back up the channel. As soon as it hit the water, a smaller 19" Snook inhaled it and started running. I landed him and took a pic this time before gracefully letting him go.









WHAT AN AWESOME NIGHT. MY FIRST 2 SNOOKER's OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

KZ you told me the directions to that spot some time ago. Can you help me out one more time? I seem to have forgotten the last directions you gave me.  Nice Fish


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry brotha, I don't remember  . My Ford Explorer just seems to drive there on it's own =) It also seems to remember the gate codes for entry to the condos, as well as the code for entry to the marina docks.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

33" snook is a nice Snook!! That is some good fishing! I used to love tossing a live pinfish at the end of the pier near the 520 bridge!


----------



## Scubaguy62 (Jan 10, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Sorry brotha, I don't remember  . My Ford Explorer just seems to drive there on it's own =) It also seems to remember the gate codes for entry to the condos, as well as the code for entry to the marina docks.


So all we need to do now is find the Ford Explorer driving by itself and follow it, huh???


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

You are smoking this year man!  

Keep it up and we will all be down there soon!


----------



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

oh please!!!!!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Went looking for a repeat tonight. Got skunked. Looks like my darn Ford Explorer drove me to the wrong spot tonight! Not too much activity in the water tonight (unlike last night), I think it had to do with the 10-15mile an hour Easterly wind.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

So i need to look for Condo's around Ponce Inlet, but they have to have a Marina also, then i need to find the codes for the gates? You don't make it easy do you?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Only one set of gated condos in Ponce with a marina (Harbor V__lage) =)


----------

